# Well Hey!



## Fly (Nov 11, 2008)

*aww I HATE being a newbie!!!!*​


----------



## Hawke (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the community, Fly. Meh, we were all newbies so no worries. 

Enjoy!


----------



## WriterDude (Nov 11, 2008)

Well hey to you too!

Look at the bright side. You first had just one post, but now you have two (according to your post count at the moment). That's twice as many as you had. :alien:


----------



## Nickie (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## moderan (Nov 12, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Sam (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Don't worry, that newbie feeling goes away the second someone else joins and becomes the newest newbie!


----------



## Shinn (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey


----------



## wacker (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Fly. Just hang around on the walls long enough and you will learn quite a lot here.  There is plenty of sections to suit everyone, and I am sure we could accommodate yourself as well.

wacker


----------



## Fly (Nov 15, 2008)

*Hey thanks ya'll!!!*


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 17, 2008)

Everyone's gotta be a newbie sometimes!  Welcome!


----------

